# Foundations For Kit



## MACboi105 (Mar 11, 2009)

I need some advice from fellow MUA's...

I spent so much time aquiring good quality brushes, mainly Lancome and MAC. I have almost two hundred eye shadows, and pigment, mascara, the words...

The only thing really my kit is missing is a complete set of foundations. I work for Lancome and I absolutely love Photogenic by them, it is my favorite foundation to use one people... However, I only have 3 shades of it in my kit. I need something that will work with every skin tone, I would by every bottle of it, but thats like hundreds of dollars I do not have to spend. I have a fashion show coming up at the end of the month, and a good friend of mine is the photographer. He will also be doing the first awesomness photos for my portfolio... My main concern is this... I need a line of foundations in every shade, but I would also like a line that can be used for such occasions as Prom, Weddings, etc... This is mainly what what I do makeup for...

Can anyone recommend a good line of foundations. I have looked at palletes but I am afraid I would never get the persons skin matched correctly... I need advice here

Thanks,


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 11, 2009)

im not a make up artist, but maybe buy a mixture of shades with different undertones instead of every shade and mix them to make custom shades depending on the client. that way your not spending a ton of money but you'll still be able to have foundation for everyone. HTH. : )

and good luck at the fashion show!


----------



## aeni (Mar 11, 2009)

Buy an RCMA palette.  They're amazing and can last for a very long time.

I also hear rave reviews over Revlon Colorstay if you just want liquid makeup.  Just use 244 fluid to thin it down for airbrushing.


----------



## madame_morbid (Mar 11, 2009)

I second the RCMA palette.  I have both the KO and Shinto shades, and use the Shinto far more than the other one. If you can afford both though I'd get the two of them, then you are covered for just about every skin tone you will encounter.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 11, 2009)

For my kit I carry multiple types of moisturizers that leave the skin with different finishes (MAC Studio Moisture Cream, MAC Strobe Cream, MAC strobe liquid) and I carry tubes of MAC Select Coverup in NC15 NW20 NC30 NC50 and I mix them according to people's skin tones! Perfect match every time because I customize it and mix the different shades and tones to create the right one! Plus, it's compact!

I also carry MAC Face and Body foundation in White and C1. Most of the models I do makeup for regularily are quite fair, and I can mix White and C1 to create a perfect porcelain shade!

I then carry Mineralize powders in Light, Light Medium, Medium, Medium Plus, Medium Dark, and Dark.


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 11, 2009)

When I went to Makeup school in my MAC kit they gave me they started me off with the foundation sticks. I love using the few i had becuz i could use them for any occasion, unless the finish i was going was a powdered look, it was easy to mix. i would suggest that you get def a NC15, NW50 or 55 and then chose 2 cool and 2 warm in between tones. I usually have a lot of Light skinned clientel but i def have my trusty NC45 which i believe is a must for me. I can also suggest that i started using the new foundation tubes MAC has which where from the sculpting collection that just recently came out and i believe are still on the new overview on the website. Those suckers are soooooo good. I believe as long as u have good creamy foundations ur ok, just make sure to have blot powders, and set powders and u should be fine.


----------



## YSLGuy (Mar 11, 2009)

I need to get foundations for my kit as well. I think Im going to go with Studio Sculpt and just get a few key ones and blend to match.


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 12, 2009)

I was just about to post a thread on this same topic, I want to get foundations as well, pref. in MAC and was wondering what people consider to be key shades and what formula people prefer... I dont know if i should get studio fix fluid or face and body or something else? 

So what do you consider to be key shades in foundations, concelors,powders?


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *billy_cakes* 

 
_I was just about to post a thread on this same topic, I want to get foundations as well, pref. in MAC and was wondering what people consider to be key shades and what formula people prefer... I dont know if i should get studio fix fluid or face and body or something else? 

So what do you consider to be key shades in foundations, concelors,powders?_

 
The most popular tone in north america seems to be NW20, I carry that for sure. I also carry NC15, NC30, NC50, and there's an NW in the 40's that I carry as well I'm not sure exactly which one it is though. I'd like to expand my kit with more foundation types, I'd like to carry more studio fix fluid, I already have face and body but I tend to use more studio fix fluid.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 15, 2009)

My dream scenario would be MUFE HD foundations, Total Cover concealers and Duo Mat Powders, as well as a few Studio Sculpt Concealers.  In the mean time, I'm thinking of getting some Studio Sticks in NW15, NW25, NW35, NW45, and the reciprocal NC shades, from my local CCO. I bought all of the Studio Finish concealers from there.

While working backstage during fashion week, I noticed most of the MUA's all had various Studio Fix, as well as a few concealers and F&B or Stick.


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 15, 2009)

Arent the sticks getting d/c?


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_Arent the sticks getting d/c?_

 
Nope, a few shades got d/c'd but not all of them.


----------



## naijapretty (Mar 16, 2009)

I'd suggest either of these 3:
RCMA sample palettes 
Graftobian Hi-def Dual Powder palettes (can be used wet or dry)
Cinema Secrets
all are truly amazing. I've used the RCMA in tropical settings while shooting outside and it still stood. And they're quite affordable for numerous colours and are palettes so are easier to carry. MAC is good but it doesn't hold up too well  under the sun.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 23, 2009)

Interesting you posted this.  I've only heard amazing things about these palettes over the last few days.  I'm Graftobian Glamour Palettes in Neutral #1 and Warm #1, probably the Neutral Dual Powder set.  Eventually, i'd like the get the RCMA palettes as well.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_I'd suggest either of these 3:
RCMA sample palettes 
Graftobian Hi-def Dual Powder palettes (can be used wet or dry)
Cinema Secrets
all are truly amazing. I've used the RCMA in tropical settings while shooting outside and it still stood. And they're quite affordable for numerous colours and are palettes so are easier to carry. MAC is good but it doesn't hold up too well  under the sun._


----------

